# HELP! Training an abused dog.



## kzoda (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello- I rescued a dog from the home she grew up in. I am starting to find some signs of abuse and am so sad for her. I believe she has been beaten by a man because she doesnt get close to a man at all. She barks like crazy and sometimes coworker or runs/hides when they approach her. She will also bark towards a woman but calms down eventually but still doesnt really get close to her. The barking gets crazy sometimes and its hard to get her to stop. I am just looking for some training tips on getting her to stop and get comfortable with people. she really has a hard time with men the most. She is completely fine with other dogs and cats. I also think she was raised in a home with multiple pets in it because the reason of them getting rid of her was because they had too many animals. she is very well behaved and loving. very protective of me and has never barked at me. loves to cuddle. we go for runs all the time and she loves it.

Just looking for some help to get her to stop barking and become interested in other people.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for saving the scared dog.
She might have been abused or she might just have lacked socialization (which some would consider abuse)
It's actually quite normal for shy dogs to be afraid of men and children. Men are big and have deep voices. Children move about weird ways and have high pitched voices.

The main thing is lots and lots of patiences, keeping her below threshold, giving her lots of time and space and not letting strangers pet her in the beginning
It's also extremely important to never punish barking, growling, etc.. The dog is just letting you know that somehting is wrong. No yelling, poking, jabbing, yanking, etc.. Not saying your are doing this, but a lot of people suggest poking the dog for some reason??

Here are some details on helping a shy dog:
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8150641/the-breeder-knows-everything. The info is on puppies, but it can apply to adult dogs as well.
If you have access to well socialized, friendly dogs, you can use them to help her feel better. Let the friendly dogs go up to men, it might give her the confidence to investigate

Below is a video on the right way to appraoch a scared dog - actually no approaching at all in the beginning





More info on why you shold never punish growling or barking
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/growling-is-good/


----------



## kzoda (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you so much! This is helpful and I will also look at the links as well to follow up on the information you provided. Its been a little frustrating trying to introduce her to family and friends. she barks like crazy and follows them as shes barking at them. it will be a work in progress. thank you again.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Rusty was a stray for 3 yrs and barked at people for about 8 months. I found that putting him on a leash, and letting him stay beside me helped. He felt more secure. Having strangers feed him treats (dropping them on the floor near him at first) also helped. 
I think having him on a leash so he couldn't run after them really helped a lot. It broke the cycle. He learned that he can lay quietly beside me, and be ok.


----------

